# 13 Cayenne Diesel vs. 13 VW Touareg, similar?



## dieseldub1 (Jun 15, 2003)

We ordered a Cayenne diesel and just picked it up 2 weeks ago. I LOVE IT. Love the motor and tranny condo and the way the Cayenne drives. To those who have had a chance to be in both, comparable feel?

Does the Touareg feel somewhat sporty? Is the transmission programming similar to the Cayenne (couldn't find something to complain about it)

I'm asking because within 2 years I will get rid of my Acura and get into a used 2012/13 SUV and the TDI is on top of my list at the moment.

Lucky bastids with these trucks.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Same car different skin and badge, oh and $25K less in your bank account


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The Touareg also comes with the Aisin transmission.... vs the ZF in the Cayenne and Q7. I have not had a chance to drive the Pepper-D.... but the Touareg is a pretty smooth operator.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

not quite the same but I own a T1 treg and drive my boss's 2011 cayenne 3.6 regularly.

You can feel the DNA reesemblance but the pepper has that "feel" to it. It just feels tighter, the interior feels better put together with better quality materials. The suspension feels like the bushes are better matched to the dynamics of the car.

Drive both back to back and you will instantly feel where the extra money for the pepper is going.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

TREGinginCO said:


> The Touareg also comes with the Aisin transmission.... vs the ZF in the Cayenne and Q7. I have not had a chance to drive the Pepper-D.... but the Touareg is a pretty smooth operator.


Pretty sure all the 8 speed trans in the new 2011+ Touaregs are ZF. The drivetrain should be identical.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

I've been around the block with a 2005 Touareg, 2006 Cayenne and 2007 Q7 and now 2012 Touareg. I haven't driven the 2012 Cayenne but doubt I will. Our 2006 wasn't my favorite vehicle... chief among the complaints was the over zealous sports suspension. I am still missing fillings in my teeth. Good lord. I like the 2012 Touareg better than all of its predecessors.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

markitzero said:


> I've been around the block with a 2005 Touareg, 2006 Cayenne and 2007 Q7 and now 2012 Touareg. I haven't driven the 2012 Cayenne but doubt I will. Our 2006 wasn't my favorite vehicle... chief among the complaints was the over zealous sports suspension. I am still missing fillings in my teeth. Good lord. I like the 2012 Touareg better than all of its predecessors.


Yea, its night and day in ride quality then the previous generation Touareg. I left VW before I started to see the current generation Touareg with miles. How are peoples tires holding up now? I remember before 20k on set of tires was good and if you got 25-30k on them you were really lucky.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Boosted2003! said:


> Yea, its night and day in ride quality then the previous generation Touareg. I left VW before I started to see the current generation Touareg with miles. How are peoples tires holding up now? I remember before 20k on set of tires was good and if you got 25-30k on them you were really lucky.


I have 16,500 miles on the tires of my 2012 Touareg TDI Sport/Nav. They look like they should go at least another 15-20K miles. Remember, lower profile tires generally wear more quickly so the Lux and Exec models will not likely see the life span that the sport model sees for tires.

These newer generation models ( VW and Porsche) are much improved. They are lighter and the TDI versions are cetainly quick enough with great MPG. The Porsche is a bit lowered vs the T and will handle better better but ......$$$$$. The T is also smooth and relatively quiet but a bit rough on broken secondary roads. I am enjoying mine as a daily commuter. Also the TDI is good to have during the short but severe gas shortage in the NJ area recently.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Boosted2003! said:


> Pretty sure all the 8 speed trans in the new 2011+ Touaregs are ZF. The drivetrain should be identical.


My sticker says "Transmission-Japan" so I'd assume it is Aisin.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

TIGSEL said:


> My sticker says "Transmission-Japan" so I'd assume it is Aisin.


I went off the early documentation when it first came out and it was said to be same trans as the A8/BMW cars. 

Aisin transmission are just as good in my view. I use to beat the crap out of mine in my RWD Volvo. It was always smooth yet had quick shift points too.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Current Pepper/Egg trans gas & diesel = Aisin. Hybrid = ZF

http://www.zf.com/ap/content/en/jap...jp/press_jp/press_release.jsp?newsId=21804584

http://www.aisin.com/product/group/aw.html


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

2VWatatime said:


> Current Pepper/Egg trans gas & diesel = Aisin. Hybrid = ZF
> 
> http://www.zf.com/ap/content/en/jap...jp/press_jp/press_release.jsp?newsId=21804584
> 
> http://www.aisin.com/product/group/aw.html


It says nothing about transmissions:

_Volkswagen Touareg
Like its sister model Porsche Cayenne, the new Volkswagen Touareg is now available for the first time with hybrid drive. ZF supplies the SUV with axle drives, the electronic damper system CDC, suspension and electronic components, plastic pedals as well as the Servotronic from ZF Lenksysteme. _

In any case ZF's are not made in Japan so it must be Aisin.


----------

